# USAHotStuff Buyer Beware



## barky65 (Mar 8, 2016)

Made an account to post this. I ordered an r4i gold flash cart from usahotstuff one week ago. The only reason I ordered from there is because it's on GBAtemp shop. I got a confirmation email with an order number. Order has sat at pending for one week, no change. They advertise 24 - 48 hour processing and it looks like they have just abandoned filling my order.

Emailed them and tried to reach out via their Facebook page. Their Facebook page is just filled with ads to pornography and hasn't been updated in over a year. Their twitter hasn't done anything in 3 months. Buyer beware.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 8, 2016)

They have had bad tracking records for nearly six months (the earliest data I could find here was from August 27th), it seems.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Mar 8, 2016)

barky65 said:


> Made an account to post this. I ordered an r4i gold flash cart from usahotstuff one week ago. The only reason I ordered from there is because it's on GBAtemp shop. I got a confirmation email with an order number. Order has sat at pending for one week, no change. They advertise 24 - 48 hour processing and it looks like they have just abandoned filling my order.
> 
> Emailed them and tried to reach out via their Facebook page. Their Facebook page is just filled with ads to pornography and hasn't been updated in over a year. Their twitter hasn't done anything in 3 months. Buyer beware.


I brought an acekard 2i from them.


Came and works perfectly.


----------



## xihx (Mar 10, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> I brought an acekard 2i from them.
> 
> 
> Came and works perfectly.


When did you do this?


----------



## dankzegriefer (Mar 10, 2016)

xihx said:


> When did you do this?


Not even a week ago.


----------



## xihx (Mar 10, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Not even a week ago.


Ok, how long did the entire thing take?


----------



## dankzegriefer (Mar 10, 2016)

xihx said:


> Ok, how long did the entire thing take?


2 weeks.
Yeah, bad shipping whatever.
Arrived, works fine.


----------



## barky65 (Mar 11, 2016)

10 days from original order, still no movement


----------

